
Rationality for Entrepreneurs: Awesome workshop in the Bay Area - rms
http://appliedrationality.org/schedule/
======
bentoner
I went to their earlier workshop in July. I think it was probably the most
useful week of my life in terms of exposure to things I could be doing to be
more productive.

Since attending, I've been getting considerably more work done (my brother has
noticed too). Anna Salamon's class on fungability prompted me to change the
direction of one of our businesses. Plus, the CFAR people are just fun to be
around!

~~~
oz
Anna Salamon wrote an article on LessWrong, "Humans are not automatically
strategic," which changed my life:

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/2p5/humans_are_not_automatically_str...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/2p5/humans_are_not_automatically_strategic/)

I wrote a bit about it 2 weeks ago here on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4702484>

------
mquander
I attended their May workshop. It was exceptional and it seems like they have
improved on the format since. If you are the sort of person who is interested
in such things it is probably worth your time and money. (Or you can just
value it as a highly interesting and fun vacation.)

If you're in the Bay Area you might want to beta test the quality of the
instruction for free at their Berkeley headquarters; they often have workshops
in the evenings there. The next is on Thursday. If you sign up for the
newsletter on their site you'll get notified.

------
arram
I went to one of their minicamps and learned some amazing mental tools like
fungibility, environment design, and Bayes law.

------
endtime
I know Geoff Anders, who is teaching a few of the sessions, and he is awesome.
I live in NY and don't have time to fly out for this, but would be very
interested if I lived out there.

~~~
matthewfallshaw
I second Geoff Anders being awesome. leverageresearch.org doesn't do Leverage
Research (his org) justice, but there's plenty of interest there anyway.

------
matthewfallshaw
I went to their July "minicamp", which was an awesome experience.

------
tlb
I'll be there.

------
brianchu
Sadly, I don't have $3,900 to shell out. It would be wonderful if there was a
similar workshop that was more openly accessible.

~~~
rms
Ask about a scholarship

~~~
brianchu
Do you know how the scholarship is income-dependent? Because, obviously, my
parents could afford it (I'm on a gap year(s) out of high school), but I
personally could not (working at a startup).

~~~
juliagalef
Hi Brian, I'm the president of CFAR; we still have some scholarship money left
so I'd encourage you to fill out the (short) application form today. If you're
a great fit for the workshop, we can figure out a price that works.

------
doctorpangloss
This reminds me of a quip in a New York Times article about Amazon's exclusive
book, Timothy Ferriss’s “The 4-Hour Chef:"

 _Those books about finding success without trying too hard were a particular
hit with young men, who identified with their quasi-scientific entrepreneurial
spirit._

The schedule reads like a table of contents from a self-help book. That could
be a good thing.

I'm just surprised how much traction lifestyle instruction gets with an
unlikely demographic: 18-24 year old men with access to unlimited concrete
learning materials online.

------
ckuehne
Is there a way to read up on the things taught in the workshop in particular
on the more applied/practical material?

------
moocow01
Please correct the title - Entrepeurs is a pretty unflattering misspelling

------
theorique
Is there going to be an east coast version in the future?

